# Dream tractor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm sure we all have certain tractors we would love to own. Here are a couple that I would love to own. Lets hear what your dream tractor maybe.

Case 620
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

Case 600
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

I'm sure there are others that I haven't found yet        

caseman-d
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a restored massey harris 20 and a 81 or 82


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Just out of cuiousity caseman-d, why those specific tractors?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Since this is the Case part of the forum, this looks like a cool tractor. I have no idea what it would cost but I wouldn't mind having one!

http://www.caseih.com/products/model.asp?Reg=NA&RL=ENNA&id=8676&mod=true
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=38749>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it just me or does the Case IH tractor resemble the Cub Cadet 5000 series?

http://www.cubcadet.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1208&CAT=39&SUB=171#


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe they do look the same especially the hoods but the deck wheels are totally different.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hoods are a little different too. The floor pan is different.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Just out of cuiousity caseman-d, why those specific tractors? *


Randy,

Not really sure, The Case 600 always impressed me. One reason is the production was limited. It was produced in 1957 only and then was also replaced in 1957. I like how Old abe sits out front keeping a watch full eye out on things. What impress's me about the one in the picture is the massive 23.1-26 rear tires. It looks mean and wants to be pushed to show off it;s massive strength.

The 620 seems to be calling out for me. Come to me caseman, I can be yours. This tractor doesn't look as it's been abused. Being one of only 90 made it's something I would love to have. I think both tractors will do nothing but increase in value so after I'm gone they can pull me to my resting place.    
caseman-d


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW...sounds like you've done your homework...I didn't realize those old Cases were that rare...They produced it in 1957 and then replaced it the same year....wonder why?

Those are valid points for wanting one. Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------

